# best EASY anti-theft device for home front door



## tuffluck (Dec 22, 2010)

i rent an apartment which is going on the market to be sold this week while my lease is still valid through the month. the realty company will be putting a lock box on my door, and realtors around the area can get access codes to the box to come into the home for a showing. i'm not overly concerned about this, but i guess there is always the possibility a rogue realty agent wants to become a burglar and comes into my home in that manner.

so, i was just thinking about getting some type of security outside of a key. since this isn't my home, i can't install an inside deadbolt and i doubt my landlord will care to spend the money on a home he is trying to sell anyway. is there any other type of device you might recommend? a few things i saw on amazon were interesting (below). and comments or tips are welcome.

1. security bar
http://www.amazon.com/Master-Lock-2...TF8&colid=1ZD5MJPCDDZ1F&coliid=I338DL1PY047RT

2. door stop alarm
http://www.amazon.com/GE-50246-Smar...TF8&colid=1ZD5MJPCDDZ1F&coliid=I2Y07L2N5V7072

3. don't know how to describe this, it's like a lock over your deadbolt? anyone used this before?
http://www.amazon.com/Rishon-Inc-Ad...TF8&colid=1ZD5MJPCDDZ1F&coliid=I1E3M1WW24SMUD

4. my last place had this dead bolt that had a 4" x 2" metal bar connected to the frame by the door, then a hole where you slid a metal donut through. if the door opens it would hit the metal donut and be unable to open. i can't find this product anywhere though, and not sure if it would be a good option anyway.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

tuffluck said:


> i rent an apartment which is going on the market to be sold this week while my lease is still valid through the month. the realty company will be putting a lock box on my door, and realtors around the area can get access codes to the box to come into the home for a showing. i'm not overly concerned about this, but i guess there is always the possibility a rogue realty agent wants to become a burglar and comes into my home in that manner.
> 
> so, i was just thinking about getting some type of security outside of a key. since this isn't my home, i can't install an inside deadbolt and i doubt my landlord will care to spend the money on a home he is trying to sell anyway. is there any other type of device you might recommend? a few things i saw on amazon were interesting (below). and comments or tips are welcome.
> 
> ...


 
I don't understand. How are the trustworthy agents going to gain entrance if you have extra locks on the doors.

You need to stop being suspicious. Realtors pay big.. big.. dollars to renew their licenses on a yearly basis, not to mention other fee's on top of that.

No Agent is going to risk losing all of that just so they can swipe your stereo. Of course all of your money and jewelry is put away. Nothing small and of value left lying around, so maybe an unscrupulous client doesn't get his mitts on it.


----------



## tuffluck (Dec 22, 2010)

creeper said:


> I don't understand. How are the trustworthy agents going to gain entrance if you have extra locks on the doors.
> 
> You need to stop being suspicious. Realtors pay big.. big.. dollars to renew their licenses on a yearly basis, not to mention other fee's on top of that.
> 
> No Agent is going to risk losing all of that just so they can swipe your stereo. Of course all of your money and jewelry is put away. Nothing small and of value left lying around, so maybe an unscrupulous client doesn't get his mitts on it.


there is one lock on the door, and the lock box will provide the key to that lock. there are no extra locks, i'm not sure how i implied that there were.

granted i am not really worried about it, but for peace of mind i thought this would be the place to find recommendations for an added security measure. if anyone would like to make such a recommendation and spare me the "you should trust all realtors" debate, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

ok my mistake. Not extra locks. Extra security measures. I think the result is the same though. None of them are getting in.


----------



## tuffluck (Dec 22, 2010)

creeper said:


> ok my mistake. Not extra locks. Extra security measures. I think the result is the same though. None of them are getting in.


what do you mean the result is the same? i'm confused by what you think i am asking. all i want to know is what people would recommend as an anti-theft device for a front door that is easy to use and effective.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Your going to find everyone's going to say it's not needed.
The while idea just does not make since.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Im not sure how a security bar or the other devices will NOT prevent someone from gaining access to your home. But once a thief is actually in the home via lockbox code how is anything except trust going to stop him from calmly walking away with your stuff.


----------



## tuffluck (Dec 22, 2010)

creeper said:


> Im not sure how a security bar or the other devices will NOT prevent someone from gaining access to your home. But once a thief is actually in the home via lockbox code how is anything except trust going to stop him from calmly walking away with your stuff.


oh, well i meant putting something up at night while i sleep, specifically. again, i know it may seem unreasonable, but if anyone has access to my key that i don't know, i assume there is always a possibility they can come into my home unwanted. i was just looking for a cheap and easy way to keep them out even if they had a key. obviously during a showing i have to allow them access to my home.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh I see. I didn't realize you meant while you sleep. I guess anything is possible, but I still can't see a Realtor sneaking in while you sleep. If they want your stuff, they can just come back while you're not home.

If this is difficult for you, ask for no lockbox..Showings only when you or someone you trust is there to open the door for them


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not allowing the realtor access to the apartment, gives the new ownership a reason to either serve you a summons to change the lock back to allow, or can start the process to have you moved out of there within 30 days. I would not play around, and if they wish to show, they have to do the following: Give you notice, which you already have, have a way to access (this is where the lock box comes into play), and then there is your part which is: Keep the place looking decent for the showings, which can happen any time, keep valuables locked up, or take them with you, keep an inventory of any damage, your personal items.

The only time that stuff gets stolen during showings, is when scrupulous people have already a plan knowing that residence is a target, so they set up an appointment with multiple people showing up at the same time, so as to detract the realtor or representative of the company showing the building or residence, so one or a couple of others can then go into rooms and lift easy items that could not be noticed by someone that never knew they were there to begin with.


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

To answer the original question, the security bar should provide plenty of additional security for you when you are home and don't want unannounced visitors.
You might also consider putting a note on the door when you are home that asks any visitors to knock first.
You are being a tiny bit paranoid, but your desire to feel secure in your home is reasonable enough while still allowing access when you are not home.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Something like this?


----------



## tuffluck (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks guys, i think i'm going to get the security bar mentioned in the original thread based on some suggestions. apologies for seeming overly paranoid! $20 is worth the peace of mind.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Just wait until you move into your new place. Since you are not allowed to use any of those devices in any manor that would prevent a Realtor from getting in to show the house/apartment to a prospective buyer. And that showing could be at 9AM, or 8PM.


----------



## HandiMandy (May 30, 2010)

Don't forget to remove any Rx medications. Those tend to go missing.

Spending $20 to be able to get to sleep at night is totally worth it. Your original post made it sound like perhaps you were trying to prevent the apartment from being shown.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

MissKat said:


> Don't forget to remove any Rx medications. Those tend to go missing.
> 
> Spending $20 to be able to get to sleep at night is totally worth it. Your original post made it sound like perhaps you were trying to prevent the apartment from being shown.


Itdid sound like that.

But as you mention, for peace of mind after 10PM its a good idea.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Re: http://www.amazon.com/Master-Lock-26...I338DL1PY047RT. This bar has been proven to work by two of my customers. I operate a Household HandyMan business and a lot of my customers are eldery ladies. One, in particular, had been broken into twice and asked me to come over to reinforce her front door framing. As most of you know, there is little to do to reinforce exterior door framing on an older home. I did do some additional work to make it harder for burglars to kick in the front door. I bought one of these type bars from a local "blue" store, took it over to the lady and asked her to try this at no cost to her. She called me in just a few weeks to tell me that someone had tried to gain entrance to her front door again and this bar held the door shut while she called the police. Sadly, the police arrived with all lights flashing and siren screaming which scared the burglar away at the last minute. He just was not going to give up. I'd like to share this: One particular night when someone did break in, they came to her bedroom and demanded money. She always kept an old purse next to her bed with paper cut to the size of money and a five-dollar bill wrapped around the outside of the wad of "money". She threw the purse at the robber, he caught it and ran away. Also at this time she was withdrawing one of the largest old revolvers, which she showed me later, I have ever seen. That thing was so rusty I would have been more scared of infection from the bullet than the damage it would cause. I have given away quite a few of these type bars to older ladies/couples so they can at least have some peace of mind about someone breaking in to their homes.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

No Realtor I've ever dealt with would show a home after 10pm.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Sounds like you'd be better off putting that $20 towards therapy.... 

I kid, I kid.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

TheBobmanNH said:


> Sounds like you'd be better off putting that $20 towards therapy....
> 
> I kid, I kid.


In truth we jest. ya ya Im kidding too!


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

md2lgyk said:


> No Realtor I've ever dealt with would show a home after 10pm.


By the op's own admission, he is not concerned with late night showings. He is worried about a Realtor, who has the code given to him by the legitimate Brokers office, sneaking in at night while he is sleeping. So in essence, NOT a scheduled showing.

Of course, as a Realtor, I can honestly say, that if I was going to go back and rob someones house, I would probably pick a time when nobody was home.

OP: You can always just retrieve the key out of the lockbox before bed everynight. Then nobody would have a key. Gosh...unless the rogue realtor had a second one cut...dang


----------



## BrandonD (Sep 23, 2012)

While I agree the chances are slim, being a honest realtor doesn't mean they all are and it's a legitimate if albeit a small concern. Also, I have known realtors to give out the code to lock boxes to potential buyers which opens another can of worms. The whole idea that they pay a lot of money to get access to this information doesn't really hold when criminals give up much more than that time and time again.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

BrandonD said:


> While I agree the chances are slim, being a honest realtor doesn't mean they all are and it's a legitimate if albeit a small concern. Also, I have known realtors to give out the code to lock boxes to potential buyers which opens another can of worms. The whole idea that they pay a lot of money to get access to this information doesn't really hold when criminals give up much more than that time and time again.


 
Don't even get me started on the dangers of an open house..YIKES


----------



## fetzer85 (Dec 4, 2009)

Perhaps I'm missing something here but if you're just paranoid about someone getting the key out of the lockbox while you're sleeping, why don't you just take the key out at night?

EDIT: didn't see creeper's post...ditto. As others said though, my main concern would be when I'm not home.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Thurman said:


> Also at this time she was withdrawing one of the largest old revolvers, which she showed me later, I have ever seen. That thing was so rusty I would have been more scared of infection from the bullet than the damage it would cause.


What this lady needs is a short-barreled Remington 870 shotgun loaded with 00 buck. Best home defense going for someone not that familiar with guns.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

md2lgyk said:


> What this lady needs is a short-barreled Remington 870 shotgun loaded with 00 buck. Best home defense going for someone not that familiar with guns.


Actually, for the sake of your neighbors safety, #6 shot will drop an intruder just as quick and be far less likely to penetrate walls with enough energy left to injure the unintended. (I live in an old neighborhood where the houses are close together)


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Good point. Didn't think of it since my nearest neighbor is 500 yards away with a lot of trees in between. In your situation, providing you are familiar with handguns (as my wife and I are), Glaser Safety Slugs (or equivalent) would certainly be appropriate. There is now also some amazingly effective (so it is claimed) self-defense ammo for the .410 gauge shotgun.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Your going to find everyone's going to say it's not needed.
> *The while idea just does not make since.*


Little bit of irony in this "sentence"???????? :huh:


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I was my last week in a place and the landlord brought the new tenants over they signed the lease and everything, were going to move in on the first. So few days before the first I had taken the curtains down so when I left the shower I had to look then run across the window facing the neighbors house. So I come out the shower look and dart into the kitchen, there stood the new tenants, two young Asians girls were now in my kitchen. No knocking not making any noise just standing there. Yeah, I would keep your door locked or something.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

paintdrying said:


> I was my last week in a place and the landlord brought the new tenants over they signed the lease and everything, were going to move in on the first. So few days before the first I had taken the curtains down so when I left the shower I had to look then run across the window facing the neighbors house. So I come out the shower look and dart into the kitchen, there stood the new tenants, two young Asians girls were now in my kitchen. No knocking not making any noise just standing there. Yeah, I would keep your door locked or something.


Is the rest of this story to be found in a Penthouse Forum article? We're all on the edge of our seats here.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

tuffluck said:


> oh, well* i meant putting something up at night while i sleep, specifically. * again, i know it may seem unreasonable, but if anyone has access to my key that i don't know, i assume there is always a possibility they can come into my home unwanted. i was just looking for a cheap and easy way to keep them out even if they had a key. obviously during a showing i have to allow them access to my home.


Basically, you're looking for a little peace of mind. Very understandable.

I'd recommend getting some of these cheap magnetic door/window alarms. They won't keep anybody out, but they make one heckuva lot of annoying noise if a door or window is opened.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/19236072?wmlspartner=wlpa&adid=22222222227000000000&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=&wl3=21486607510&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem

Beyond that, if you're really terrified, get a gun.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> Basically, you're looking for a little peace of mind. Very understandable.
> 
> 
> Beyond that, if you're really terrified, get a gun.


or


you strategically lay out your fishing line trip wire attached to some homemade grenade you’ve concocted and set the device to trip when an intruder comes through your front door Just joking don't do that. It would be morally wrong


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Or you could leave music playing all night so the bad Realtor knows you are still awake.

Try this song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bt-FHaFVH8y


----------



## dixongal (Mar 4, 2013)

Have you tought about just taking the key out of the lockbox at night when you sleep and putting it back in the morning so the realtor can use it?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

That has been suggested 3x already. Thats why we have moved on to grenades


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

Most lock boxes can only be opened by an agent with an electronic key. So that option will not work. It can be set for special showing times, like just during the day. Or just put some clothes on before coming out of the shower.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats just wrong


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Where do you live that you worry that much about someone coming in at night? The only way a 'rouge' Realtor is going to come in is if they think your not home....make it obvious that your home....problem solved....if they do make it past the door, the handgrenade should take care of the problem.


----------

